# abt my husband and me and monster-in-law



## friend (Jul 2, 2010)

friend said:


> i am married for 5yrs...and we don't have any kids till now...after marriage i came2 know that my husband has Rs40lacks loan...and on my first wedding night, my husband said," don't worship any god...worship my mother...we worship her not any other god...for us she is our god..coz she gave all her gold for our study...":banghead:
> 
> then i came 2 know that he has study loan and also paying his younger brother...if i will ask for money that i want2 buy a new dress for my b'day:slap:....he says ican give u only Rs300...buy anything within that...the next very moment my mother-in-law asked for money she needed it for making boundry wall(though they have boundry wall they will make new one...they made it before 6yrs)...immidiatly he gave 1.5lacks Rs...now where he got the money...:wtf:
> 
> ...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The only thing you can do is start setting boundaries for yourself. Start your own bank account and put your money there. I know it's hard to buck tradition, but you have to. Someone has to start bucking India's traditions about women.


----------

